# Kiss DP 1500 oder 1504



## ChrisDongov (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich sehr für diese beiden Player. Die Daten klingen fantastisch! Das Ding kann wohl echt alles!

Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Geräten ist, so wie ich das sehe, nur die 40 GB Festplatte die in dem 1504 verbaut ist und der Preis von über 100€!

Daher die Frage: Weiß jemand ob ich in den 1500 auch selbst ne Platte einbauen kann? Oder gibts da keine Anschlussmöglichkeiten dafür? Da drin ist ja bestimmt ne handelsübnliche IDE Platte

Gruß
Chris


----------

